# Sounds like this restaurant has a problem with its employees.



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

If I am offered something like an appetizer or a Coke from staff it's usually because they've kept me waiting. So I'm taking it. LOL

Would you?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

That's why I don't deliver food too much waiting


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Drinks don't cost them squat. I will always accept one if offered while waiting. Never have been offered food.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jesus sounds like a real pleasant guy to work for


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

After being deactivated from the platform for posting such a demeaning message, the owner would be all like, please come back! I give you free drink and appetizer! I know not what I do, iz stress! 

Restaurant owners are such scumbags. Especially the ungrateful ones that hire illegal workers and don't pay their taxes. Why 25 perceent? Government doesn't charge that! As if the scumbag actually pays even half the taxes lol.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> That's why I don't deliver food too much waiting


It all depends, for me. If there's a game on TV when I'm out delivering I usually don't mind waiting so I can watch a little of the game LOL.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like to wait outside (less noise) to let them find to me. Got the food faster a few times! One person was in a hurry and all sweating and stuff!

Who's the boss... now?

Sometimes, if you're waiting in their presence, they feel they have some sort of power or dominance over you. Sometimes they'll make you wait longer, just to feel better about themselves.

Just a few observations.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I always accept. Picked up an order at a Mexican food restaurant and had to wait a bit. The cashier apologized & offered me several soft tacos and a rice pudding desert (forget the name of it at the moment) but everything tasted so good!


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Arroz con leche


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I always accept. Picked up an order at a Mexican food restaurant and had to wait a bit. The cashier apologized & offered me several soft tacos and a rice pudding desert (forget the name of it at the moment) but everything tasted so good!


 that was the previous food order that got canceled


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> I always accept. Picked up an order at a Mexican food restaurant and had to wait a bit. The cashier apologized & offered me several soft tacos and a rice pudding desert (forget the name of it at the moment) but everything tasted so good!


You had me @ rice pudding!!!

extra cinnamon! !!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

TiaraD said:


> If I am offered something like an appetizer or a Coke from staff it's usually because they've kept me waiting. So I'm taking it. LOL
> 
> Would you?


Thats enough to cancel and never deliver for them again

If a restaurant offers something, I may not always accept, but if I do, I do expect what they are offering (and expect it to be free)

That restaurant obviously doesn't understand that a delivery driver is always a potential future customer, in my tenure driving for UberEATS, I have delivered for great restaurants I have never heard of before that now, I would be glad to visit as a customer

If I saw a message like that for a restaurant I am delivering for, I would have an entirely different view if that restaurant, I wouldn't want to deliver for them anymore, and I sure as hell wouldn't Patronize them as a customer


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Translation

It's the restaurant offers you a tip do not accept it.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

There have been occasions when waiting on an order for delivery that I will order a soft drink or snack for myself. I always expect to pay for it, but have had it comped a few times. The best I ever got was a slice of pizza.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You had me @ rice pudding!!!
> 
> extra cinnamon! !!


 barf

How do you know it hadn't already been eaten once?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jester121 said:


> barf
> 
> How do you know it hadn't already been eaten once?


ewww!


----------

